# dry food advice for new puppy coming home soon



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

the breeder is recommending we use life's abundance because that's what she's been feeding the golden doodles, she is also a distributor, should I start the puppy on the life's abundance to come home with or could i switch right away to orejin as it seems like it rates pretty high, also do i have to purchase puppy food specifically, please advise as this is our first puppy!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

soxgrl09 said:


> the breeder is recommending we use life's abundance because that's what she's been feeding the golden doodles, she is also a distributor, should I start the puppy on the life's abundance to come home with or could i switch right away to orejin as it seems like it rates pretty high,


Always be wary of information someone gives you when they stand to make money based on any decision of yours based on that information. Life's Abundance is a very mediocre dog food with a pretty high price tag.



> also do i have to purchase puppy food specifically, please advise as this is our first puppy!


"Puppy food" is nothing more than a marketing gimick to make you think you are buying something specially formulated for your particular dog. Nothing could be further from the truth. There is so little difference between puppy food and adult food as to be inconsequential.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, and the breeder also said that I must give Nuvet vitamins. Any thoughts on this? Is this a standard requirement to give vitamins to pups? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

soxgrl09 said:


> the breeder is recommending we use life's abundance because that's what she's been feeding the golden doodles, she is also a distributor, should I start the puppy on the life's abundance to come home with or could i switch right away to orejin as it seems like it rates pretty high, also do i have to purchase puppy food specifically, please advise as this is our first puppy!


Many people don't follow the recommendations of the breeder. It's entirely up to you, but the rule of thumb is to switch SLOWLY to prevent tummy and digestive upset.

One of my friends just got a pug from a breeder. The breeder was feeding Purina Puppy Chow and recommended that my friend continue feeding that. My friend knew better, and is now slowly transitioning the pup on to California Natural.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

there's no requirement for puppies to be fed vitamins unless they're so malnourished on a regular basis that they aren't getting the proper nutrients they need from their dog food. I'm glad you came to this forum for advice, as it seems like your breeder doesn't know much. Does she sell the vitamins too? :smile:

Oh and I would recommend getting a small amount of Life's Abundance to start the puppy on just to wean it onto the Orijen slowly. This is much easier on the puppy's digestive system so your pup will be much less likely to get digestive upsets from the switch. Do a slow switch-over starting with 75% of the old and 25% of the new and slowly weaning off of the old and onto the new over the next week or two.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

If your pup came with some sort of guarantee from the breeder, you better read over it. Sometimes if you don't follow what is written in it, your guarantee will be void.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I used Orijen Large Breed Puppy on my guy until he was over a year, mostly because he liked the taste of the puppy better then the adult. He's not a big eater and was really skinny and active so I decided to let him have the puppy version. He did really well on it and is now doing well on the adult (and Evo). I got him from a rescue group who feeds Science Diet because that is what they get for free. I have changed all my puppies off the food the breeders and rescue groups recommend. The puppies don't have a problem with it if you make a fairly slow transition.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks everyone for replying back so quickly. I read over the contract and I do have to feed the puppy Nuvet vitamins for one year to honor the guarantee. It doesn't say that about the food though it just states that I agree to feed a high quality dog food like Life's Abundance which the breeder recommends. Also, it seems like the best way to switch food is to do this gradually. So I will purchase a smaller bag of Life's Abundance and do the 75% LIfe's Abundance to 25% of the Orijen and gradually increase the Orijen until totally off of the Life's Abundance. And it's o.k. to purchase the regular adult food instead of puppy? I'm so glad I found this web site as I think I will be coming for advice often having not had a puppy before. The whole family is very excited and I'm somewhat nervous about making sure we do everything right, like being a new parent . Oh, and the breeder contracts also states that I have to take the puppy to a vet within 72 hours of receiving the puppy. Is this also a standard request? Thanks.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, get the puppy to a vet you will hopefully be using for further needs like puppy shots, rabies wellness exams etc. You want to make sure in that 72 hr time period that your puppy doesn't have any underlying problems going on (abnormal heartbeat) so as you wouldn't be able to get your $ back or a different puppy. But it is also very important to make sure you start your puppy off with the correct immunizations for your area. Most people would agree that after the 1st yr your dog shouldn't need any shots but rabies which is required by law in most states. Unless of course, there are issues in the area where you live. Hope this helps, Good Luck!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

You and your pup will be much happier with the Orijen, great choice! Take the pup in as soon as possible to the vet that is standard with all pups!

Also remember to get plenty of chewing toys ahhh puppygooodness! Nylabones, Puppy kongs, teething things! and the apple spray for the furniture ! Ahh I remember those days haha! Oh yeah and the Natures miracle cleaner haha!
Have fun with your new furbaby!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## pokey (Oct 5, 2009)

As a goldendoodle owner I am pretty sure I know your breeder. As far as I know there are 2 breeders that recommend Life's Abundance and Nuvet, one of which is the breeder my doodle came from. I did buy a small bag of the Life's Abundance to get the puppy settled in to our home. It is best to continue to feed what the breeder feeds for a short time as the move to your home might be a bit stressful for your puppy. After a few days or a week, you can start a slow transition to the food of your choice.

I did not love the Life's Abundance as I didn't want to deal with a food I could not pick up locally. What if while traveling I forgot the food or it spilled or another dog got into the bag? I also feel there are better foods out there, especially for the money. I transitioned our puppy to Acana which is also made by Champion, the makers of Orijen. Acana is just a lower protein that Orijen, but with the same great ingredients. As I have a mini, I had no needed for a large breed food, but any of the formulas are all life stage, so feel free to feed which ever formula you want.

If you go with Acana or Orijen remember to keep the UPC from each bag. Champion has a frequent buyer program; it is directly through them, not the store your purchase from. If your store does not have the frequent buyer card, email Champion and they will send one to you. I like that you can buy from any store and still have the advantage of the frequent buyer; I have several store nearby that sell Champion and I don't always buy from the same one.

As far as Nuvet, there is no need for a puppy on a good food to need vitamins. My vet said no way even though I had already decided not to give them. While it will not hurt the dog to have them, it is a waste of your money to feed it to them assuming your dog is healthy. 

Have fun with your puppy, goldendoodles are the best!!!


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

waggs, you are too funny....thanks for the toy recommendations, will definitely pick up some of those! But what the heck is apple spray and do I dare ask what I might need it for? Gassiness? We are soooo excited, trying to finish up purchasing the rest of the supplies that we need! The food thing was really bugging me though, so I'm glad I found this forum to bounce things off of the experts! Thanks.


----------



## soxgrl09 (Oct 4, 2009)

Pokey, thanks for the advice regarding the food choices, i will purchase a small bag of the Life's Abundance to come home with and slowly transition to the Orejin. Do you think I need to purchase actual puppy food though or can I purchase adult food? And, unfortunately I do have to do the Nuvet vitamins for one year because it is in the contract that I signed. Oh well. The breeder does seem to be super nice and truly concerned about her puppies though. Again, I'm glad I found this forum before the puppy comes home and I'm sure I will be visiting often!


----------



## pokey (Oct 5, 2009)

You are right, the Nuvet is part of the contract assuming your puppy is coming from one of the two breeders I mentioned in my PM to you. I had to go back and look at my contract as it has been a while. I didn't give it to my dogs, but I understand you wanting to follow the recommendation in order to keep your warranty valid.

You do not need to feed a puppy food, an all life stage food if fine at least in the higher quality foods. Orijen has a puppy food, so if you like the ingredients, it is a good food. The regular puppy Orijen has a bit more calories than the large breed which means you can feed a bit less. Unless you are sure your puppy is going to be huge, I would stick with the regular puppy formula. If you want a fish or lamb based food, then using one of the other Orijen is just fine.


----------



## pokey (Oct 5, 2009)

soxgrl09- did you see I sent you a private message yesterday? It looks like you haven't read it and I wanted to make sure you knew how to access it. If you don't, just go to your login at the top right of this page and click private messages, you will be able to read it there.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

soxgrl09 said:


> waggs, you are too funny....thanks for the toy recommendations, will definitely pick up some of those! But what the heck is apple spray and do I dare ask what I might need it for? Gassiness? We are soooo excited, trying to finish up purchasing the rest of the supplies that we need! The food thing was really bugging me though, so I'm glad I found this forum to bounce things off of the experts! Thanks.


Ahhh the apple spray is a much neede deterence (gee did I spell that wrong??) you use it on your furniture like the wood chair legs and such to deterr (again?) them from chewing your furniture. Its worked for my dogs I know maybe not all dosg it will but mine it did! They hated the smell.
Also I know one woman who had huskies and she would actualiy put that gee what is it grey stuff that is like a padding you put on pipes on her railings and such to prevent the chewing! Ahhh the puppy stage love it!!
Oh yeah and with the klong toys, if you feeze them overnight with like peanut butter or plain yogurt fat free or low fat vanilla even with the stuff you can put dog kibble or a treat in it then take it out the next day great soothing chew toy for the pup cold for teething and works wonders for a while for them to do something!
Love that puppy goodenss stage! Gee I have 4 dogs my last one is now going to be 2 in december! Hope I am not getting this urge again! My hubby will gee be very upset if I start thinking puppy again UGH! Love them though! Good luck with your cutie!:biggrin:


----------

